# succulents...



## streetmorrisart (Feb 25, 2008)

I love my succulents. These are just a few of the hand-picked honors students. They all bloom wildly in the summer with diminutive yet pleasing flowers:


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 25, 2008)

I like them also...some of yours look familiar. I also a few barrel cacti


----------



## Candace (Feb 25, 2008)

They are so prehistoric looking. Cool.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2008)

I like succulents. Thanx for posting.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 25, 2008)

wow. nice horse tooth Haworthia and Gasteria!


----------



## Elena (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for posting those! I love succulents, used to grow them and cacti when I was a teen.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 25, 2008)

I was all outdoor perennials at that point. My haggard state of approaching 32 leaves me still interested mainly in pot plants and mounts I can grow indoors.


----------



## Heather (Feb 25, 2008)

Very cool, Robin! I particularly like the little one on the far left. Neat-o!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm glad you guys like them. I could easily become addicted to these too, but have elected to use some restraint and only add one occasionally. I believe the little guy at the left is some variety of Haworthia cooperi. The translucent windows at the top of each leaf are extremely cool, as is the rosette growth habit.


----------



## swamprad (Feb 26, 2008)

I also love succulents. A friend gave me a succulent wreath last Spring, which is now all leggy and overgrown. I'm going to pinch it mercilessly, hopefully gaining lots of new plants as well as pinching new life into the wreath.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 26, 2008)

Until my orchid collection took over, I had a pretty good collection of succulents and cactii. I love their variations in shape and texture.


----------



## Heather (Feb 27, 2008)

Robin, would it be too much to ask of you to take an up close and personal photo of the Haworthia? So I can see the windows better?


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 27, 2008)

It's not the only one with this effect, but it's a decent example:


----------



## Elena (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, that's so neat!


----------



## Heather (Feb 27, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks Robin...now I want a succulent.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, that's neat, hmm where have I heard that before? :crazy: You probably can't water them much right?


----------



## Sirius (Feb 27, 2008)

Robin, do you have any Echeveria?


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 28, 2008)

Eric, the watering is pretty intuitive (as usual). Obviously you don’t want to over do it. I give them a thorough soaking (when it’s sunny) and let them dry out and stay on the dry side for awhile. 

I’ve got some from the Crassulaceae family, but pulvinata is my only Echeveria. 

This is really terrible… As long as I don’t do more looking, I’m content to just enjoy the ones I’ve got! I believe my husband’s recent spastic statement regarding the Marvel Legends figures he collects (and decorates with) covers everyone’s problem here: “Yeah, I’ve got a lot, but there are so many I DON’T have…” It’s pretty signature-worthy actually. Thankfully, I dig the figures and he likes the plants!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2008)

Sounds like a good cooperation. I have X-men #1! :evil:


----------



## MoreWater (Feb 28, 2008)

I love succulents too! (Heather will xplain why.) The Haworthias are totally adorable and look really happy to boot.


----------



## Elena (Feb 28, 2008)

streetmorrisart said:


> “Yeah, I’ve got a lot, but there are so many I DON’T have…”



I'm gonna have to borrow this....


----------



## Sirius (Feb 28, 2008)

Succulents. Check
Comic Books. Check
Wife who barely tolerates my hobbies. Check

I think we have the foundations of some sort of jacked up secret society here.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 29, 2008)

I actually carry the "dumpster dive" bags-full for him at comic shows so he can keep pawing at the bins. I completely "get it" and read a lot of them, it's just that if I were single I'd probably only go for trade paperbacks and hardcover compilations of issues. It's a space issue really--you can only have so much stuff that swallows it. It's fun to hold the real deal though, and I totally aid and abet this madness, on holidays especially. We like Sentinels a lot (I customed the eyes on his figure to make sure they glowed enough), so I got him a NM copy of Giant-Size X-Men #2 for Christmas. (He'd have preferred an Avengers #1 but that just ain't happening yet!) Usually it's some nice Avengers issue though. 

Eric, I told him about your X-Men #1, and he was totally jealous! Nice.


----------



## Heather (Feb 29, 2008)

Robin, I think that's awesome!! I think if you get the other person's "thang" (or that everyone even has one!) it's a whole lot easier for everyone! It's one of the reasons my relationship of many years dissolved. We didn't.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2008)

Must resist temptation to comment about getting the "thang"!


----------



## Ellen (Mar 2, 2008)

I think people who like orchids also tend to like succulents. I know I do and, like Elena, grew succulents and cacti when I was a kid. I suppose if orchids had been readily available and affordable back then, I would have grown them, too. I have a whole bench of succulents in my lean-to GH where it's too sunny and hot for the 'chids. Two of my Haworthias are about to bloom. I'll try to post pics when the time comes. I love the little transparent windows on the tips of the Haworthia leaves! What will nature think of next??!

Edit: I replied before seeing the other two pages of this thread, which had gone from succulents to comic books. Oh well.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Mar 2, 2008)

I doubt anyone will mind you skipping over that. There just seem to be some shared madnesses that come up here from time to time.

I knew very little about succulents until a few years ago. I remember one drawing of a Christmas Cactus in my art school application portfolio (of my mom's plant), but that was it for awhile--perennials, bulbs and ornamental maples were our thing till I left, now just my mom's since I can't be there to help her.


----------



## Heather (Mar 2, 2008)

streetmorrisart said:


> There just seem to be some shared madnesses that come up here from time to time.



yeh, just look at what Eric wrote. :rollhappy:


----------



## Sirius (Mar 2, 2008)

I was at Home Depot yesterday buying some potting soil, and they were putting out a new shipment of succulents. I resisted then, but I have plans to go back.


----------



## Heather (Mar 2, 2008)

PHRAG said:


> I resisted then, but I have plans to go back.



Nice job with that resistance....oke:


----------



## streetmorrisart (Mar 2, 2008)

That’s an important part of the “I’m in control” charade.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2008)

Heather said:


> yeh, just look at what Eric wrote. :rollhappy:


I can't wait until we meet. It will be the funnest day in history! Or the funniest!


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 4, 2008)

Cool!!!


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2008)

streetmorrisart said:


> Eric, the watering is pretty intuitive (as usual). Obviously you don’t want to over do it. I give them a thorough soaking (when it’s sunny) and let them dry out and stay on the dry side for awhile.



That's pretty funny. My intuition is to water every day if not twice a day. [Yes compulsive.] So I guess these aren't for me.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Mar 5, 2008)

It's a good thing you have mad love for besseae... I was going to ask if you'd come over and tend to all of my plants, but you'd probably rot most of them! Some do need more love than I give them though.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2008)

The trick is to not have water available to me, otherwise they ask me to wet them. I've spent too much time in swamps.


----------



## Heather (Mar 6, 2008)

PHRAG said:


> I was at Home Depot yesterday buying some potting soil, and they were putting out a new shipment of succulents. I resisted then, but I have plans to go back.




So... what'd you get?


----------



## Heather (Mar 6, 2008)

NYEric said:


> I can't wait until we meet. It will be the funnest day in history! Or the funniest!



See if you can figure this one out, Eric:

CDIH.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2008)

I can figure it out easily enough. I think you might be pleasantly surprised. Unless I misinterpret what fun *I'm* thinking about. My mind isn't near the gutter.


----------



## Sirius (Mar 13, 2008)

Here are photos of two succulents I picked up due to Robin's evil, enabling photos.






Haworthia cymbiformis - a large, upright growing rosette of opaque leaves with clear windows










Peperomia columella - column like growths made up of what appear to be leaves, but are actually round semi-translucent windows


----------



## Heather (Mar 13, 2008)

That Haworthia is tres cool. Nice image too.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Mar 14, 2008)

I like those a lot! I have some sort of thing for translucent greens.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a thing for the blues and purples. 

Oh, and on a side note. I just say how happy I am to be on spring break, finally. I went out and planted some heirloom tomatoes today and I felt like I hadn't been outside in months (grow lights just aren't quite cutting it anymore). Tomorrow, I'm even going to sleep in. 






Echeveria 'Afterglow'





Graptopetalum variety

My mother is is succulent fanatic and has some amazing plants. My favorites of her's are:
Dudleya brittonii (a massive plant)
Aloe polyphylla (a gift from me)
and a whole assortment of weird echeveria...
Echeveria gibbiflora var carunculata
Echeveria gibbiflora var metallica
Echeveria potosina

Look them up if you haven't seen them, they are amazing. I'll try to post some photos the next time I'm home.


----------



## Heather (Mar 22, 2008)

Just found out there is a succulent show in May at our local Bot. Garden. And gesneriads in April...I'm hoping to get to both thanks to all of you evil doers. :evil:


----------



## Corbin (Mar 24, 2008)

streetmorrisart said:


> My haggard state of approaching 32



Don't I WISHoke:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2008)

Haha! I just found out that the x-mas cactus I've been dessicating is a succulent also!! Another plant to drench Weeeeee!


----------

